# Wowsers... look at this!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is crazy.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?=7bqEGwVfWMs


----------



## paraguayguy (Feb 5, 2010)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 223 WSSM (Jan 25, 2010)

thats is great.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Must never have heard of rabies.Tip-- try using a forked stick or a piece of barbbed wire twisted up in the fur to extract animals from holes. Works great on bushy tails and raccoons.Though never extracted live animals not sure want too.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

DUMB *** was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope all you guys are smarter than that!


----------



## Payson Outfitters (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello! is all I can say!


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

some people are just born a coulpe cookies short of a full batch. these ones just happen to be from the batch.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

this definatly falls into the (kids dont try this at home)catagory,,lol


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Should've had more respect for the coyote. I hope they carry one of these with them.

View attachment 191


Clint


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

vmaster59 said:


> Should've had more respect for the coyote. I hope they carry one of these with them.
> 
> View attachment 191
> 
> ...


No kidding! Check this one out: http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/59-physicians-alert-card-print-put-your-wallet.html


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes everyone should keep one with them.

Check this one out: http://westtxvarminthunting.ning.com/forum/topics/health-tip

Clint


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Stink Finger on this one !


----------



## Rhasputin (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy hell. What dumb *****.


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Just goes to show you some hunters will do about anything


----------



## marcwa (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't think that is very smart or sportsman like. It is one thing to call one in it is another to grab the thing out of a hole while he is sleeping. Where is the sport in that. Well one thing is is that if they keep that they are bound to get some payback by one yote sooner or later.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

marcwa said:


> Don't think that is very smart or sportsman like. It is one thing to call one in it is another to grab the thing out of a hole while he is sleeping. Where is the sport in that. Well one thing is is that if they keep that they are bound to get some payback by one yote sooner or later.


The way I understood it was that it had been shot, and then went into that den. It IS sportsman like to finish off a wounded animal. I guess we could argue whether or not you should make a joke of it, and publish it on Youtube the way they did though.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

dont believe thats a good video for the public yes one should finish a wounded animal but not broad cast it for the world to see


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Plain and simple there is a right and a wrong way to do things in everything we do in life. It was not sportman like the way they took care of the coyote. As well not very safe for the men ether.

clint


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

The outcome could have been very different


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Tasteless! Idiots!!


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

whata dumb %$# you think he is into noodling?


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Crazy!! Love it! awsome vid....(gotta do what ya gotta do, no reason to let him die in the hole)


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Publishing this on Utube, In my Opinion they prolly did more harm to the sport of hunting than good. Even though I would say they went the extra mile to recover a wounded animal. Its just I do not think non hunters would appreciate this Video.


----------



## 525fittertct (Mar 7, 2010)

My uncle one time in the 70's had a badger by two toes in a leg trap and i was 5 or 6 yrs old and he fought that badger with a stick until, he got down to only one toe and that was the end of the fight for him 22 mag finished what the stick couldn't. For a young boy hunting and trapping with them (uncle and cousins) i seen alot of kills but never anymore being that up close and personal. And didn't your momma tell you never to put your hands in dark places deep and big? But glad you finished it up thats what real hunters sometimes have to do.


----------

